# Lee Priest on steroid use



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I know this topic has been discussed to death, but there are quite a few on here that disagree with what the likes of Rich Piana, Lee Priest, Ric Drasin etc have to say about pros not taking high dosages.

thoughts?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

None of them take big doses. All are healthy and live to long life. Shall we list the BBers, strongmen, wrestlers etc who died in their 20s, 30s, 40s etc of heart issues etc, all congenital of course.

I will name first two.

Jean Pall Sigmarsson (SP?).

Frank Hillebrand.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Mey said:


> I know this topic has been discussed to death, but there are quite a few on here that disagree with what the likes of Rich Piana, Lee Priest, Ric Drasin etc have to say about pros not taking high dosages.
> 
> thoughts?


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> None of them take big doses. All are healthy and live to long life. Shall we list the BBers, strongmen, wrestlers etc who died in their 20s, 30s, 40s etc of heart issues etc, all congenital of course.
> 
> I will name first two.
> 
> ...












This ****ing legend!


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

its funny because I watch a lot of rich piana's videos and I do agree with him on pros not using stupid amounts of gear that we think they are. Many people may disagree with this but anyway:

You think a standard cycle of test at 500mg as a first cycle will grow the sh*t out of the first cyclist (assuming their calories always stay 500 above maintenance for example). But as many people comment, they stop growing after 8/9/10 weeks even if their calories are DEFINITELY above maintenance. There are theories about 'receptors' or whatever but many people who claim this never provide proof this receptors exist (otherwise people who cruise and blast wouldnt grow as they are constantly on test, which is the reason I do not believe this theory).

With this, using rich pianas theory of changing gear mid-blast so the body does not get used to the same gear for a long period of time so it keeps on growing does seem to actually make sense and both theoretically and physically work well. I have tried this myself even on my first cycle. Stopped growing at 8-9 weeks 550mg test e (first cycle) with my calories increasing each week, I added tren, halved test and my physique completely changed. My whole body kept growing, I got passed the strength stalls on my lifts each day. I know because tren is the most potent and versatile drug out there, but I am now 7 weeks in and although I am still loosing fat with tren, I dont seem to be growing as quick as I did 3-4 weeks in. If I changed this now and say used Deca, I believe I would grow even more even at low doses (relative to the "low" doses pros use for my body weight).

But hey, everybodys body is different and will react to different drugs and different doses and many will argue against me because it hasnt worked for them.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

SelflessSelfie said:


> This ****ing legend!


Loved The Ultimate Warrior, used to get me so mad as a kid, used to do pressups in front of tv when he came on


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

NWWWFC said:


> its funny because I watch a lot of rich piana's videos and I do agree with him on pros not using stupid amounts of gear that we think they are. Many people may disagree with this but anyway:
> 
> You think a standard cycle of test at 500mg as a first cycle will grow the sh*t out of the first cyclist (assuming their calories always stay 500 above maintenance for example). But as many people comment, they stop growing after 8/9/10 weeks even if their calories are DEFINITELY above maintenance. There are theories about 'receptors' or whatever but many people who claim this never provide proof this receptors exist (otherwise people who cruise and blast wouldnt grow as they are constantly on test, which is the reason I do not believe this theory).
> 
> ...


Latest British Pro, Daz Ball "pushed" so hard he now has dialysis every day and needs kidney transplant (I think his mum or sister is going to do it). Do you think this is from 500mg Test E a week or too much protein?


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Latest British Pro, Daz Ball "pushed" so hard he now has dialysis every day and needs kidney transplant (I think his mum or sister is going to do it). Do you think this is from 500mg Test E a week or too much protein?


no mate of course it isnt. But I guess he thought that smashing grams of aas into his body every week was the best and quickest way to get huge and that of course is going to be a side, admittedly one of the worst sides.

I never said all pros used that method? I just said "...agree with him on pros not using stupid amounts...". Of course some use ridiculous amounts that we would only drop our jaws at thinking of putting into our body, but I was mainly commenting on the theory and the method in practice


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I agree with him to an extent


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

maybe the cycles werent as big back in priests heyday


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

All top pros are taking massive amounts, anyone who thinks otherwise is deluded.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

NWWWFC said:


> no mate of course it isnt. But I guess he thought that smashing grams of aas into his body every week was the best and quickest way to get huge and that of course is going to be a side, admittedly one of the worst sides.
> 
> I never said all pros used that method? I just said "...agree with him on pros not using stupid amounts...". Of course some use ridiculous amounts that we would only drop our jaws at thinking of putting into our body, but I was mainly commenting on the theory and the method in practice


Always good to converse. Now, I can only go off the evidence I have (you will never hear a pro tell the truth) but the amount of early deaths from heart/kidney issues in pros/SM/PL is massive compared to general population. Why could this be?

1g sust per day is what I have been told for top SM competitors.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> None of them take big doses. All are healthy and live to long life. Shall we list the BBers, strongmen, wrestlers etc who died in their 20s, 30s, 40s etc of heart issues etc, all congenital of course.
> 
> I will name first two.
> 
> ...


I'll add some more...





 (for now)


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

1manarmy said:


> I agree with him to an extent


Why? I understand genetics but if all the tops boys have great genetics, surely they will push as hard in other areas. This is a cut throat sport and $$$$ and status/wins is the key.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mig8888 said:


> All top pros are taking massive amounts, anyone who thinks otherwise is deluded.


Quite correct. If there is a 1% gain by taking 1g pw more, then they would do it imo.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Why? I understand genetics but if all the tops boys have great genetics, surely they will push as hard in other areas. This is a cut throat sport and $$$$ and status/wins is the key.


Its all hear say and no one will ever truly know what these guys cycle on or if they even come off but I always see it that if a pro Is willing to talk about useage then I will give them the benifit of the doubt, its the ones that claim natural that are full of crap! Maybe less is more when genes play such a huge part! The video posted recently of kai greene at 19 years oils all natural is a great example... He's stacked bigger than a lot of pro's its just crazy genetics good eating and training!


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Always good to converse. Now, I can only go off the evidence I have (you will never hear a pro tell the truth) but the amount of early deaths from heart/kidney issues in pros/SM/PL is massive compared to general population. Why could this be?
> 
> 1g sust per day is what I have been told for top SM competitors.


95% of pros will never tell the truth of what they used to blast into their bodies, I agree because they will be ridiculed for it and probably dont want to be seen "advising" others to do this. Along with the early deaths, look at how many pros there are that are living late into their lives? Yes most of them were back from the Arnold period who are old and alive because obviously they didnt hit as much into their body back then, but pros like coleman, yates, haney (to name a few) who are still alive into their 50s. Not everybody who blasts heavy will die early just like not everybody who blasts light will live a longer life.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Eddie Hall is now 27st, he must be putting 2st on a year.






He must be careful with that ticker......


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

1manarmy said:


> Its all hear say and no one will ever truly know what these guys cycle on or if they even come off but I always see it that if a pro Is willing to talk about useage then I will give them the benifit of the doubt, its the ones that claim natural that are full of crap! Maybe less is more when genes play such a huge part! The video posted recently of kai greene at 19 years oils all natural is a great example... He's stacked bigger than a lot of pro's its just crazy genetics good eating and training!


Quite right that nobody will ever know but I suggest that the percentage of BBers/SM/PLers who blast huge amounts of gear (all of them at high level) will have a shorter life span than the guys who don't. Yes, you can state alcohol, drugs etc.

Listen, I am not anti-AAS, I blast loads of gear but I am realistic.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Eddie Hall is now 27st, he must be putting 2st on a year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12 plates!!! :w00t:


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

this is a great video and the guy speaks a lot of truth with everything. Really open and honest about steroid use and has some great experience as a competitor


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

So the top pros of today are stepping on stage way bigger and in much better condition than any of the bodybuilders of the 70s and its down to genetics ? LOL course it is. Bodybuilders are and always will push the limits where performance enhancing drugs are concerned.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

KRSOne said:


> this is a great video and the guy speaks a lot of truth with everything. Really open and honest about steroid use and has some great experience as a competitor


Cannot be fooked watching, what does he say?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mig8888 said:


> So the top pros of today are stepping on stage way bigger and in much better condition than any of the bodybuilders of the 70s and its down to genetics ? LOL course it is. Bodybuilders are and always will push the limits where performance enhancing drugs are concerned.


Genetics only, numbskull


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i reckon most of the top BB`ers wouldnt be stupid enough to think silly amounts of gear will be of any kind of benefit to them and they will take health into consideration

you see alot of the guys posting the so-called truth and these epic cycles they have to take to get to the stage but they look pretty sh!t in the gene pool beforehand so it makes sense for them. when you look at the true top boys of the sport you can see they were a cut above from day 1


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Some do some don't. Boston Lloyd worked with a coach (can't remember his name) who also coached alot of the ifbb guys, in one of his videos he explained how this coach has his guys on extreme amounts of drugs to win, i dont see why Boston would lie about his coach, Boston takes alot of gear and he said following the guys protocol even he got sick because he was using so much. People like cutler, coleman, green etc are not that size and condition from 1-2g of gear per week. Part of their superior genetics is their ability to take such amounts of drugs and still be able to get out of bed each day.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Cannot be fooked watching, what does he say?


Most of what he does say shouldn't be taken seriously he likes to think he knows everything but in reality his knowledge on steroid use and the steroid industry is pretty limited.


----------



## TrenboloneFan (Aug 1, 2014)

I'd be interested to know what the pros like Ronnie and Jay use for pct


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Quite right that nobody will ever know but I suggest that the percentage of BBers/SM/PLers who blast huge amounts of gear (all of them at high level) will have a shorter life span than the guys who don't. Yes, you can state alcohol, drugs etc.
> 
> Listen, I am not anti-AAS, I blast loads of gear but I am realistic.


Couldn't agree more mate! I'm sure they are all banging it in for fun! You don't get a huge distended belly from low dose of gh lol!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Thing is if a pro said they're on small amounts everyone calls it bs, if they say they're on huge amounts they take it as gospel, no questions asked.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Genetics for the big guys is to handle that amount of gear, process it, grow immensely from it and survive.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Most of what he does say shouldn't be taken seriously he likes to think he knows everything but in reality his knowledge on steroid use and the steroid industry is pretty limited.


Have to agree. He does think he knows a lot when he doesn't. Think the same of Jason Blaha.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mey said:


> Have to agree. He does think he knows a lot when he doesn't. Think the same of Jason Blaha.


Im good friends with both but more so Jason so I'll refrain from comment


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

I watched a vid of rich piana the other night where he stated that at one point he was taking 20ius of hgh serostim, paying thousands a month, he said his head,wrists,feet ,hands have grown by inches thats why he dont do it anymore as he was worried that his internal organs were also growing, i like the fella, very honest.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

that was 20ius a day by the way,sorry!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> I watched a vid of rich piana the other night where he stated that at one point he was taking 20ius of hgh serostim, paying thousands a month, he said his head,wrists,feet ,hands have grown by inches thats why he dont do it anymore as he was worried that his internal organs were also growing, i like the fella, very honest.


Any proof of this growth?


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

KRSOne said:


> this is a great video and the guy speaks a lot of truth with everything. Really open and honest about steroid use and has some great experience as a competitor


This idiot is not telling the whole truth! I know pro's who, taking massive amounts of both pharmaceutical and UGL, along with HGH and Slin and more..lots more!! Why the f*ck come out with such ignorant BS?! Nothing personal to you mate (KRSOne), just glad you posted this. I'm going to show it to my friends for entertainment purposes only...The guy is a complete liar and pleb.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

The thing annoys me with lee priest (who I've seem mockingly eat egg cress sandwiches basically ripping on people paying attention to macros)

Then going on bout his offseason and staying max 500mgs of sus

So what would happend of he upped to let's say 1g total

And sorted his eating off season out he'll start winning every show

Right?

After all isn't they being a ifbb pro is about getting to that big O


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Rich piana is a ****ing train wreck..look at him he's a freak not in a good way. Oil bag who's abused every drug know

To man, now giving advice on using modest amount if steroids and eating 17thousands meals a day. Oh yeh and don't forget to buy he's brilliant supplements :thumb:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Mey said:


> Thing is if a pro said they're on small amounts everyone calls it bs, if they say they're on huge amounts they take it as gospel, no questions asked.


Have you seen the size of them? lol


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Latest British Pro, Daz Ball "pushed" so hard he now has dialysis every day and needs kidney transplant (I think his mum or sister is going to do it). Do you think this is from 500mg Test E a week or too much protein?


wow is that the outcome? I heard he was having kidney issues a while ago, bad news that.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Any proof of this growth?


 vids called the true price of steroids cant link it as im in work,interesting as he talks about the amount of money he was spending on AAS.

i think he just measures himself,


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

Growing Lad said:


> Rich piana is a ****ing train wreck..look at him he's a freak not in a good way. Oil bag who's abused every drug know
> 
> To man, now giving advice on using modest amount if steroids and eating 17thousands meals a day. Oh yeh and don't forget to buy he's brilliant supplements :thumb:


You seem to hate on him quite a lot, but this is EXACTLY what the whole bodybuilding industry has become nowadays. You have pros sponsored by supplement companies and be like "ooo buy muscletech protein, helped me win the olympia" bulls*it, but thats what we have to live with now and let the gullible ones spend £££ on natural supplements per month. At least Piana is open about his steroid usage (although he tells a few lies) and not completely denying he achieved his physique "naturally".


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Growing Lad said:


> Rich piana is a ****ing train wreck..look at him he's a freak not in a good way. Oil bag who's abused every drug know
> 
> To man, now giving advice on using modest amount if steroids and eating 17thousands meals a day. Oh yeh and don't forget to buy he's brilliant supplements :thumb:


Oil bag lol neva heard that before, im havin that one.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

NWWWFC said:


> You seem to hate on him quite a lot, but this is EXACTLY what the whole bodybuilding industry has become nowadays. You have pros sponsored by supplement companies and be like "ooo buy muscletech protein, helped me win the olympia" bulls*it, but thats what we have to live with now and let the gullible ones spend £££ on natural supplements per month. At least Piana is open about his steroid usage (although he tells a few lies) and not completely denying he achieved his physique "naturally".


I just find his vids interesting as he quotes usage and costs etc,


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Friend of mine who is a pro uses 1.5 g of test just to maintain his mass between comps.


----------



## Ste_Mc (Mar 19, 2014)

I think its more the GH/Slin usage that would boggle people more than the AAS. Ive heard various things from pros (EDIT: third hand) ranging from 1-2g a week and then obviously some who are taking a lot more, one thing that seems to be pretty consistent is that they are taking as much Gh as they can afford really


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

NWWWFC said:


> You seem to hate on him quite a lot, but this is EXACTLY what the whole bodybuilding industry has become nowadays. You have pros sponsored by supplement companies and be like "ooo buy muscletech protein, helped me win the olympia" bulls*it, but thats what we have to live with now and let the gullible ones spend £££ on natural supplements per month. At least Piana is open about his steroid usage (although he tells a few lies) and not completely denying he achieved his physique "naturally".


Have I mentioned him before? I honestly don't know if I have, I don't have anything against him personally just any one who lies to try sell supplements ****es me off...taking advantage of gullible people and he does look like **** lol.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Growing Lad said:


> Have I mentioned him before? I honestly don't know if I have, I don't have anything against him personally just any one who lies to try sell supplements ****es me off...taking advantage of gullible people and he does look like **** lol.


Its a fair point, i see where your comin from,


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

Growing Lad said:


> Have I mentioned him before? I honestly don't know if I have, I don't have anything against him personally just any one who lies to try sell supplements ****es me off...taking advantage of gullible people and he does look like **** lol.


No, I mean in the post I quoted, it seemed like you have a hatred against him.

Yeah, so you must hate about 90% of the pros today then? Its how the industry works and how the people in the industry make money like many other industries in the world.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

i dont know about bodybuilders as such as i compete and associate with strongmen, and i know top british strongman who would consider 3g a week moderate

i know strongmen banging in 5g+ weekly


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

@sciatic another person who says exactly the same. Both hang around in the pro circles, and both are competing bodybuilders. Jerry is one of the most honest people out there when it comes to use, and he covers GH, Insulin etc in other videos, along with lots more drug use. The above video also corroborates with it completely


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> i dont know about bodybuilders as such as i compete and associate with strongmen, and i know top british strongman who would consider 3g a week moderate
> 
> i know strongmen banging in 5g+ weekly


Rick, I'm not going to name names, but 1 SM comp from down south, 1g sust a day for 3o days leading up to comp. He is about 26/27st, monster of a man.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Rick, I'm not going to name names, but 1 SM comp from down south, 1g sust a day for 3o days leading up to comp. He is about 26/27st, monster of a man.


full believe it buddy

i could also name some top names that are on silly amounts

only a matter of time before it all goes bad for most sadly


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> full believe it buddy
> 
> i could also name some top names that are on silly amounts
> 
> only a matter of time before it all goes bad for most sadly


When people state genetics, sometimes I think it is who can handle the most drugs, not who responds better.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The greatest and biggest pro of his day.



The greatest pro of modern time.



Have genetics changed so much in 50 years.

Or could it be drugs?

Make your own mind up.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Shawrie said:


> I watched a vid of rich piana the other night where he stated that at one point he was taking 20ius of hgh serostim, paying thousands a month, he said his head,wrists,feet ,hands have grown by inches thats why he dont do it anymore as he was worried that his internal organs were also growing, i like the fella, very honest.


He also says that you can't make test higher than 330mg per ml :lol: another case of big doesn't = knowledge.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> He also says that you can't make test higher than 330mg per ml :lol: another case of big doesn't = knowledge.


Ye interestin that bit he says test 500 an other stuff like that just cant be made?? 330 tops??

Anyone no enuff on this to comment?


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I know a well know famous pro, and he uses allot of steroids with a min of 1000mg test a week. not to mention the gh and slin usage.


----------



## kingblog (Oct 19, 2013)

NWWWFC said:


> its funny because I watch a lot of rich piana's videos and I do agree with him on pros not using stupid amounts of gear that we think they are. Many people may disagree with this but anyway:
> 
> You think a standard cycle of test at 500mg as a first cycle will grow the sh*t out of the first cyclist (assuming their calories always stay 500 above maintenance for example). But as many people comment, they stop growing after 8/9/10 weeks even if their calories are DEFINITELY above maintenance. There are theories about 'receptors' or whatever but many people who claim this never provide proof this receptors exist (otherwise people who cruise and blast wouldnt grow as they are constantly on test, which is the reason I do not believe this theory).
> 
> ...


Rich Piana talks total garbage. A lot of these YouTube guys do just to sound innovative etc + you can make a lot in advertising revenue on YouTube if you're well followed.

The whole receptor cleaning idea is rubbish like you stayed. Androgen receptors don't downregulate otherwise on trt you'd need to keep upping the dosage due to tolerance which doesn't happen. As you said pros blast and cruise and grow fine.

The switching compounds makes no sense either, your body doesn't get 'used' to drugs and suddenly respond when given another androgen hormone. Hate terms like 'shocking the body'. Omg dianabol so shocking = quick gain 9lbs.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Shawrie said:


> Ye interestin that bit he says test 500 an other stuff like that just cant be made?? 330 tops??
> 
> Anyone no enuff on this to comment?


Yeah I do, he's talking bollox.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah I do, he's talking bollox.


 I'd say a good chem can hold 500mg in a ml but 330 is nothing you can have 200mg cyp and 200mg e per ml with no problem whatsoever.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah I do, he's talking bollox.


Ive neva manufactured steroids so unsure pal.

As said i enjoy watchin his vids n i understand hes pushing his brand but i enjoy watchin.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

KRSOne said:


> @sciatic another person who says exactly the same. Both hang around in the pro circles, and both are competing bodybuilders. Jerry is one of the most honest people out there when it comes to use, and he covers GH, Insulin etc in other videos, along with lots more drug use. The above video also corroborates with it completely


I am fully aware of genetics, and I'm a believer if you remove steroids from competition the champ will remain the champ and, it's all down to good old Genetics! I have been around pro's for years and they take more than an ampoule per week mate. I know that some competitors in a regional show have spent £15,000 on ped's to attain their goal and they only just won that particular show. Another pro told me the closer you get to the line of death the better chances of winning. Their words not mine. These are real life people I talk to not some you tube fouled mouth who brags about the big names he hangs around with (I personally don't believe him). I could take copious amounts of gear and more and I know I could never achieve the physique that these genetic freaks have, namely pro bodybuilders. The most I've ever taken was 2ml of sust (500mg) and 1ml of deca (300mg) per week. Gains were awesome but, no where near at a genetic freak level...Just saying what I know on a personal level mate.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

KRSOne said:


> @sciatic another person who says exactly the same. Both hang around in the pro circles, and both are competing bodybuilders. Jerry is one of the most honest people out there when it comes to use, and he covers GH, Insulin etc in other videos, along with lots more drug use. The above video also corroborates with it completely


I do like Marc Lobliner.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mey said:


> I do like Marc Lobliner.


He's a good lad and an even better businessman which is why you have to take him with a pinch 

He is actually a ****ing awesome businessman, i look up to his module and his juerney tbh.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Proof is inn the pooding meaning i'v gone high on dosages and i'v gone low. The more I took the bigger better & faster I grew. I'm sorry lads but no pro will ever admit to taking as much as they are really taking. But no WAY could you be 280 - 300 pounds & be taking 1 g test a Week.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dusher said:


> wow is that the outcome? I heard he was having kidney issues a while ago, bad news that.


http://www.leicestermercury.co.uk/Champion-body-builder-Darren-Ball-vows-overcome/story-21308036-detail/story.html


----------



## CharliePax (May 12, 2009)

I agree with 'the more we take the bigger we will get' in part, what if we were to get our natural testosterone levels tested before ever touching gear then moving on to a moderate amount and slowly building allowing for our bodies to induce the goods before completely wrecking ourselves for the future or even the present.

Surely we all have different levels of natural test being produced on a daily basis meaning that some of us are 'genetically' gifted, so when we decide to train we will grow significantly bigger, faster and stronger than our competition.


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Most of what he does say shouldn't be taken seriously he likes to think he knows everything but in reality his knowledge on steroid use and the steroid industry is pretty limited.


I agree....he doesn't seem to realise that some pro's do lie......


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

i havnt read the whole thread but one thing ive learned since getting into this game is that the amount of bullsh!t folk tell you about their dosage is unreal, i lied like f!ck about my usage for years till i got to big to deny it. even when it did come out i was 'roid head' i told folk i was only a bit of test.. in truth though was i f!ck on just a bit test i was on what ever i could get my hands on and as much i could handle till the sides got to much. id like to see one of these guys sit a lie detector and answer the questions .


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

boxer939 said:


> Question:
> 
> How has he maintained so much size whilst being off for 8 months, seriously??
> 
> I know he says he trains everyday and eats a lot, but doesnt make sense, I think i'd lose a lot.


hes full of **** lol


----------



## DEADLY (Nov 4, 2013)

I just want to state I have lost all my respect for Lee Priest recelntly. Publicly admiting the use is great, I wish they all did it but to say thay he only used small amounts and such is so lame.I can't say how much he runs,but it's definetly more than he says palease!One joke I heard was him saying that if had been using HGH he wouldn't be so short

I mean seriously Lee boy ???? You want to have the pie and eat it. Admiting use and take credit but pretty much indirectly saying he has supperior genes so he uses little gear


----------



## DEADLY (Nov 4, 2013)

2878 said:


> I agree with 'the more we take the bigger we will get' in part, what if we were to get our natural testosterone levels tested before ever touching gear then moving on to a moderate amount and slowly building allowing for our bodies to induce the goods before completely wrecking ourselves for the future or even the present.
> 
> Surely we all have different levels of natural test being produced on a daily basis meaning that some of us are 'genetically' gifted, so when we decide to train we will grow significantly bigger, faster and stronger than our competition.


I agree with you, I am am pro low dosages and all you mention except for one thing. Superman would produce about 70mg a day tops. No such thing as gifted to test production. Maybe the amount of growth before you're 20. Or the ability to come back after a cycle.So do bloods and such is very wise but it's still Russian roullete.Cheers


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

sciatic said:


> I am fully aware of genetics, and I'm a believer if you remove steroids from competition the champ will remain the champ and, it's all down to good old Genetics!


I can't say that I agree with this part as I look at it in a different way.

Not every pro will be taking the same AAS/PED's at the same dosages due to costs(sponsorship), health implications of their gear intake, knowledge, advice, etc. So therefore removing the AAS/PED's could change things totally, even with natty's possibly winning shows. I'd very much doubt any taller guys would be able to pack on anywhere near as much size to create an illusion as someone who's 5' or less thus IMO changing the whole game.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

I once watched a video by mike johnson i think it was iffb pro and ex mr canada and he said if you havnt got the genetics to be one of the best and your having to take a huge amount of gear just to be on a reginal show then you ought to just give up because its just not going to happen.

theres a reason there are only so many elite level bodybuilders and i dont think they take the stupid amounts that people think they do i think its a mixture of the drug, excellent genetics, workethic, diet ect ect.

but then theres the rest who i think are kidding them selves and taking just stupid amounts to achieve minimal success if you look at a fair few of the older top level olympia competitors although not looking great any more they live fairly healthy lifes


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

All pro's are on big doses. Now obviously what is a big dose is subjective from person to person.

I think Lee Priest may have taken low dosages for a pro but if he is trying to say he takes less then a gram per week he's lying.

But there's also the factor that no one else thinks of. If they list some of their pro cycles and some dumb kid lid does himself some serious damage trying to look like Lee Priest there will be a **** storm.

Food for thought


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I can't say that I agree with this part as I look at it in a different way.
> 
> Not every pro will be taking the same AAS/PED's at the same dosages due to costs(sponsorship), health implications of their gear intake, knowledge, advice, etc. So therefore removing the AAS/PED's could change things totally, even with natty's possibly winning shows. I'd very much doubt any taller guys would be able to pack on anywhere near as much size to create an illusion as someone who's 5' or less thus IMO changing the whole game.


I used to be disillusioned too in my younger days and I can empathise with your way of analysing the human body.

Let me try and explain...You get an individual who, has the best genetics/gifted for that particular sport, they decide to compete against other gifted athletes who train, diet, supplement and rest/sleep just as much. Guess what? The individual with the best genetics and gifted will always win. Yes, they have to train and not miss a beat. The exact same occurs when all the said gifted athletes take ped's the champ will remain the champ, take away ped's from all and champ remains the champ always!

As for your taller guy scenario, it doesn't come into the equation at all mate. If that 'tall' athlete has the best genetics, he will fill that frame no problem and knock all others for six!

This also applies to musicians, mathematicians and anything in life. An average person can be great, a genetic freak will always be the best in their chosen genetic potential.

The above should be an educational learning curve for those of us who are just great, to accept we can never be Mr. Olympia Or the worlds strongest man or blah blah blah....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

sciatic said:


> I used to be disillusioned too in my younger days and I can empathise with your way of analysing the human body.
> 
> Let me try and explain...You get an individual who, has the best genetics/gifted for that particular sport, they decide to compete against other gifted athletes who train, diet, supplement and rest/sleep just as much. Guess what? The individual with the best genetics and gifted will always win. Yes, they have to train and not miss a beat. The exact same occurs when all the said gifted athletes take ped's the champ will remain the champ, take away ped's from all and champ remains the champ always!
> 
> ...


The point you're missing is that not everyone is using the same AAS in the same quantities with the same timing. Some guys aren't even using ANY AAS at all or keep their use to moderate use as they don't wish to risk their health for potentially just a plastic trophy. Anyone would think that anyone with the remotest potential to compete amongst the best at bodybuilding actually goes for it when there could be people who decide that bodybuilding isn't the 'game' they wish to play due to the health implications and actually take up cross fit instead or something.

As for the taller competitors, I honestly can't see them possibly filling out their frames enough to compete with shorter guys without AAS/PED's. The whole of bodybuilding would change immensely without AAS/PED's IMO.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The point you're missing is that not everyone is using the same AAS in the same quantities with the same timing. Some guys aren't even using ANY AAS at all or keep their use to moderate use as they don't wish to risk their health for potentially just a plastic trophy. Anyone would think that anyone with the remotest potential to compete amongst the best at bodybuilding actually goes for it when there could be people who decide that bodybuilding isn't the 'game' they wish to play due to the health implications and actually take up cross fit instead or something.
> 
> As for the taller competitors, I honestly can't see them possibly filling out their frames enough to compete with shorter guys without AAS/PED's. The whole of bodybuilding would change immensely without AAS/PED's IMO.


Ok, I can this is just down to what and how we perceive things in this area, and I appreciate your take on this. I have to make a point that I'm not missing the point lol. I do understand that not every athlete/competitor are using the same amount or even the same compounds as each other, fact is I know they are worlds apart at times. I am making a valid point on genetics, and by that I mean drug free, some drugs, lots of drugs. If you were to put the drug free genetic freaks together then champ remains the champ, this goes for those who take monster dosages or very little. What I'm identifying is that if everyone was on a playing level field, I guarantee that the one with the best genetics will always win. I understand the points you are making mate.

But take everything away and just leave the genetic pool on the table, does the one with the best genetics win? Or the one with not so good genetics win? What do you honestly believe the out come would be with regards to genetics and winners? And, it's this that I'm making a point about. Not drugs but Genetics... Hope I've made sense? lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

sciatic said:


> Ok, I can this is just down to what and how we perceive things in this area, and I appreciate your take on this. I have to make a point that I'm not missing the point lol. I do understand that not every athlete/competitor are using the same amount or even the same compounds as each other, fact is I know they are worlds apart at times. I am making a valid point on genetics, and by that I mean drug free, some drugs, lots of drugs. If you were to put the drug free genetic freaks together then champ remains the champ, this goes for those who take monster dosages or very little. What I'm identifying is that if everyone was on a playing level field, I guarantee that the one with the best genetics will always win. I understand the points you are making mate.
> 
> But take everything away and just leave the genetic pool on the table, does the one with the best genetics win? Or the one with not so good genetics win? What do you honestly believe the out come would be with regards to genetics and winners? And, it's this that I'm making a point about. Not drugs but Genetics... Hope I've made sense? lol


I know where you're coming from, the guy with the best genetics would win if all other things were quite equal(training,rest,diet,environment) but even those up at the top won't necessarily have the same equals. For example, Kai Greene has been often said will never win Mr O, he won't get the better sponsorship and I have read that he has struggled to keep a roof over his head and this is just ONE guy we're talking about. His genetics could be far superior to others if only he could have less stresses in his life...

I am sure there are many other examples for those up at the top.

I know of lads who go to or have been to gyms with what could only be described as good genetics yet fail to produce much as their knowledge of training,rest,nutrition is quite poor just as we all know the type that has no brains and things 3g of gear per week will allow them to continue making gains with poor genetics/diet/training plans.

There is no doubt in my mind that genetics are VERY important but to dismiss other factors in the pursuit of bodybuilding is as bad as dismissing genetics.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I know where you're coming from, the guy with the best genetics would win if all other things were quite equal(training,rest,diet,environment) but even those up at the top won't necessarily have the same equals. For example, Kai Greene has been often said will never win Mr O, he won't get the better sponsorship and I have read that he has struggled to keep a roof over his head and this is just ONE guy we're talking about. His genetics could be far superior to others if only he could have less stresses in his life...
> 
> I am sure there are many other examples for those up at the top.
> 
> ...


I get it! Reading your last post is a lot more direct and makes sense out of a bad situation (Kai Green for example). Many a pro Bodybuilder prostitutes himself to make a living! How sad is that! I feel we've agreed on many facts on this in the end. I enjoy a positive debate without any nasty feedback. Thanks for the feedback I've enjoyed it. :thumbup1:


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

TrenboloneFan said:


> I'd be interested to know what the pros like Ronnie and Jay use for pct


pmsl that easy none lol.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

oldskoolcool said:


> pmsl that easy none lol.


PCT is 1g test PW


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> The greatest and biggest pro of his day.
> 
> View attachment 156105
> 
> ...


The aas remains the same apart from more test as you can use more when using the 20iu of hgh and mega loads of slin apart from that not much has changed most will be 8g + per week if pro 260lb + @ 6% now liar priest talks rubbish he didnt get to his weight and size on 2 ****ing grams he would be 70kg tops natty with 14" arms not 21".


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

oldskoolcool said:


> The aas remains the same apart from more test as you can use more when using the 20iu of hgh and mega loads of slin apart from that not much has changed most will be 8g + per week if pro 260lb + @ 6% now liar priest talks rubbish he didnt get to his weight and size on 2 ****ing grams he would be 70kg tops natty with 14" arms not 21".


Of course you can grow good on 500 - 600 mg test when you pump your self full of insulin & gh everyday for years. Even Lee Priest tells half truths.

He mentions the AAS sure but what about the massive amounts of other drugs he used? Still uses.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

All i've taken from this thread is that a lot of people seem to know pro bodybuilders :lol:


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

PHMG said:


> All i've taken from this thread is that a lot of people seem to know pro bodybuilders :lol:


Me and phil heath play basket ball every other Wednesday !!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Got to love Lee, Saw him at the Universe although was not 100% he should have won as there was a Awesome Korean in his class who looked more cur and defined IMO.

The next morning saw him at breakfast in the Marriot and omg i have never seen anyone eat so much. He had some shaddy looking businessmen with him, I assume paid for his trip to the UK.

I have sat with Dave Titterton, Lukas Gabris, etc and non eat like him


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Marcus2014 said:


> Me and phil heath play basket ball every other Wednesday !!


I the other weds


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PHMG said:


> All i've taken from this thread is that a lot of people seem to know pro bodybuilders :lol:


I just happen to know what pro level guys here are taking. One has a ifbb pro card. & the amount of gear his taking? Would make andreas munzer **** his pants.

His current bulk cycle

2G Deca pr week.

1g of test every day year round the test doesnt change.

EQ 2g ew .

14 iu gh eod.

Slin 6 weeks on 6 weeks off 20 iu inn total ED.

Metoformin inn between slin cycles.

I asked him as iknow him and he happens to have a pro card.

If you want his name pm me but I won't out his name here.

THIS IS WHAT I WAS TOLD BY HIM and I trust the guy.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> I just happen to know what pro level guys here are taking. One has a ifbb pro card. & the amount of gear his taking? Would make andreas munzer **** his pants.
> 
> His current bulk cycle
> 
> ...


I'm not saying your lying mate. Very defensive 

And it doesn't surprise me the doses listed either.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PHMG said:


> I'm not saying your lying mate. Very defensive
> 
> And it doesn't surprise me the doses listed either.


Iknow I just felt like posting it been holding off posting it, cause people will call it bullsh!t. But igot so sick & tired of not knowing jack from sh!t I just asked him. his honest with me cause he was one of the guys wanting to help me prepp and compete back inn 2012.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Iknow I just felt like posting it been holding off posting it, cause people will call it bullsh!t. But igot so sick & tired of not knowing jack from sh!t I just asked him. his honest with me cause he was one of the guys wanting to help me prepp and compete back inn 2012.


Of course pros lie though. It would be irresponsible for them not to end of the day. They chose to do what they do to their body and accept the risk. last thing they want is some young lad jumping on the same dose when nowhere near ready for it and dying based on the fact that the pro is ok, so therefore they will be.

I think it's right personally that it is kept hush.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Of course pros lie though. It would be irresponsible for them not to end of the day. They chose to do what they do to their body and accept the risk. last thing they want is some young lad jumping on the same dose when nowhere near ready for it and dying based on the fact that the pro is ok, so therefore they will be.
> 
> I think it's right personally that it is kept hush.


Yeah end of the day they are actually acting responsibly, cause you just know there is some [email protected] stupid enough to do the same, eating a bowl of noodles & some cereal ed. And thats what he said when usually people asking him about his cycles? He straight up lies. He has too he feels responsible for every poor knob out there whom gets to know the truth? And ends up with massive heart failure and a huge set of tits.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I mean everybody wants to look like the pro's but fuwk me! It took them 10 -15 years to get there and to build up the tolerance of such a massive and comprehensive drug regimen.

Surprisingly not alot here or Inn scandinavia inn general have ever used peptides. I'v asked him and he said why inn the world would I need MORE drugs to supplement my already massive drug protocol.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I just happen to know what pro level guys here are taking. One has a ifbb pro card. & the amount of gear his taking? Would make andreas munzer **** his pants.
> 
> His current bulk cycle
> 
> ...


dost surprise me, i often hear of 10g ew test as base for most pro cycles.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GMO said:


> dost surprise me, i often hear of 10g ew test as base for most pro cycles.


Well you see while it bothers me they lie I also understand them for the reasons stated above. We recently had a bodybuilder an amature drop dead on stage

Early 2013. He got far fast but was using way to much for his body to tolerate, guy dropped dead of a heartattack right there on the spot was inn his early 20's.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I just happen to know what pro level guys here are taking. One has a ifbb pro card. & the amount of gear his taking? Would make andreas munzer **** his pants.
> 
> His current bulk cycle
> 
> ...


That's a lot if oil to be pinning.

Out of interest why the growth every other day and not everyday? Is it a halflife / active life thing?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MrM said:


> That's a lot if oil to be pinning.
> 
> Out of interest why the growth every other day and not everyday? Is it a halflife / active life thing?


No idea mate just got told this by him & thats it.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

MrM said:


> That's a lot if oil to be pinning.
> 
> Out of interest why the growth every other day and not everyday? Is it a halflife / active life thing?


Larger dose spread out are supposed to better for new cell growth and regular low dose better for fat loss , i see a lot of big blokes doing 10-15ius 3x ew and swear its better than small daily dose's


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GMO said:


> Larger dose spread out are supposed to better for new cell growth and regular low dose better for fat loss , i see a lot of big blokes doing 10-15ius 3x ew and swear its better than small daily dose's


I had a long talk with the bloke iknow when we talked, he mentioned that SOME even cut out test but leave the anabolics inn cycle pre contest. Shooting up insulin right before a show along with anadrol to get that full look was common place. & tren as a stand alone with masteron and Winny was a normal pre contest cycle.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> I had a long talk with the bloke iknow when we talked, he mentioned that SOME even cut out test but leave the anabolics inn cycle pre contest. Shooting up insulin right before a show along with anadrol to get that full look was common place. & tren as a stand alone with masteron and Winny was a normal pre contest cycle.


A guy know won the nabba juniors and part of how he looked was Neil hill gave him a protocol on how to carb up with slin,

Cutting test out altogether few weeks out is a good idea really dry out

Also just to add in lee priest in 90 percent of his videos (especially the one when he eats a egg sandwhich whilst training)

Comes across arrogant cvnt who all he seems to do is boast about his genetics,

He may do 500mgs of sus he may do 5 grams he is still however a knob


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bail said:


> A guy know won the nabba juniors and part of how he looked was Neil hill gave him a protocol on how to carb up with slin,
> 
> Cutting test out altogether few weeks out is a good idea really dry out
> 
> ...


The guy really is a cuwnt imo great athlete inn his hayday but really nasty to people whom he feels inferior imo.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just watched it again. What an idiot Lee is, spouting such bullsh it. Looks like a retard with the tatts too.


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

Slightly relevant: rich piana estimated that a pro would use drugs for like 3-10.000$ month. Hardly low dosage!


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Just watched it again. What an idiot Lee is, spouting such bullsh it. Looks like a retard with the tatts too.


You can tell he full of **** by how he keeps rambling and repeating himself,


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Call me crazy but I actually like BoStin loyd he tells the truth.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kjetil1234 said:


> Slightly relevant: rich piana estimated that a pro would use drugs for like 3-10.000$ month. Hardly low dosage!


There you go


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

All these ****s coming out pretending to "be honest" about everything and still talking a load of sh1te, anyone who believes this must be naive, only person i know that actually says it how it is is bostin loyd


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Theorist said:


> All these ****s coming out pretending to "be honest" about everything and still talking a load of sh1te, anyone who believes this must be naive, only person i know that actually says it how it is is bostin loyd


And they respond by making him a laughingstock cause his actually telling the truth.


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Head over to GH15, that guy will tell you what pros are really using!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lee Priest aged 17, he knows/knew his shít!






Little bit crackers now but has awesome genetics.


----------



## kingpyn (Jun 5, 2014)

Another great BB has passed away: Mike Matarazzo


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

I would love to be able to test him for drugs right there, on the spot lol.


----------



## 666ProLifter (Aug 4, 2014)

Here's a theory. Peoples greed.

Maybe you take some juice and get big as if by magic.

You take more juice because you're opinion is aas works like magic.

The magic isn't real, the juice does work though if you use it safely.

Reality:juice works. That's not my opinion alone it's the opinions of many.

Expectation: you can use it safe and make small organisms into bigger organisms but finding a balance is essential. The pros definitely find the balance that works for them. If you can find that balance you can get just like the pros.

By the way.. Daz ball lives down the road from me I've trained at his gym.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ric draisen is a nob. Leeches into other people to boost his channel, brown noses rich pianohead something rotten, he's a nob aswell. The pair of them talk utter bollox


----------

